# Old Dog Learning New Tricks



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I've been riding for 20 years but never thought to take the time to learn some tricks/skills...until now. At 52...here I go:


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> I've been riding for 20 years but never thought to take the time to learn some tricks/skills...until now. At 52...here I go:


Nice vid man!! I'm working on getting back into the shape before I had heart surgery. It's tough but I'm doin it! Oh yeah good job on those skills drills

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent video and congrats on your win!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

MadPainterGrafx said:


> Nice vid man!! I'm working on getting back into the shape before I had heart surgery. It's tough but I'm doin it! Oh yeah good job on those skills drills


Keep at it! I had a quadruple bypass in October 2013.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Keep at it! I had a quadruple bypass in October 2013.


I had a double in August 2014. Best birthday present I ever had. LOL... Complications kicked my butt and slowed me down really bad for years. I went for a ride today actually. I'll keep going for as long as I can. Thanks for the encouragement!!

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## TM1000 (Jun 20, 2018)

I recently found this website, betterride.net trying to improve my riding abilities. Some really good info imo.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I really admire all you guys and gals who have had heart attacks and/or major heart surgery, cancers, etc. and have built yourselves back up and are out there riding. You have really accomplished a lot.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

Cool.

At 51, I've been at it 30 years as my main recreational hobby...still can't bunnyhop for sh!t...and even small jumps are pretty sketchy. I can ride most everything that doesn't have mandatory air, but would like to go to a bike camp sometime to fill in some gaps, so to speak (likely around Fruita)...not sure I have the discipline to do drills on my own, and could use some feedback along the way


----------

